
Temptation bundling: Use instant gratification to finish least favorite tasks - gbacon
https://doist.com/blog/temptation-bundling/
======
soonnow
Anecdotal data for sure, but I have tried similar approaches and I always fail
by dropping off quickly. I just drop the non-enjoyable thing and then keep
doing just an enjoyable activity.

What helps me the most in these scenarios, is to set incredibly low
expectations. The biggest hurdle for me is getting started, so I set
expectations to just enter the gym. Once I enter the gym I fulfilled the
expectation, everything else is a bonus. Or when I want to write, my
expectation is to write a single word.

Turns out writing a single word is the hardest obstacle to overcome for me.

